# On SR20DET SWAP



## 180slider (Jan 19, 2005)

my car is at the shop and besides the swap i got the lsd, and stock side mount. but i just have them i dont have the axles or the piping to the intercooler. so im asking if anybody kno wat other axles i can use for the LSD(JDM 240sx VLSD) non-abs? the intercooler pipe were can i get a good price on a hotpipe w/ a greddy flange?


----------



## slideurride (Apr 11, 2004)

from what i know, the only axles that would give you a perfect fit would be from another non abs 240sx.


----------



## 180slider (Jan 19, 2005)

so i should just use the same axles that are on my car now :thumbup:


----------



## slideurride (Apr 11, 2004)

did ur car come with a lsd?

if not then u need to find axles from a non abs 240sx wtih a lsd

edit: sorry i didn't clarify earlier


----------



## slideurride (Apr 11, 2004)

o ya and don't forget ... you need to get a new driveshaft from a 240sx that came with a vlsd. 

if you think that you will be getting an aftermarket lsd (from kaaz or nismo or whatever) in the future, then if i were you i would ditch the vlsd and just get one of those aftermarket lsd's now. cuz aftermarket lsds are usually made so that they bolt directly onto 240s that didn't come with a vlsd from the factory. this way you don't need a new driveshaft (i'm not sure about the axles) and you will have a better lsd.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

slideurride said:


> o ya and don't forget ... you need to get a new driveshaft from a 240sx that came with a vlsd.


Why? Im pretty sure the driveshaft is the same between open and LSD equipped s13's.


----------



## slideurride (Apr 11, 2004)

the vlsd differential housing is .75" longer than an open differential housing. therefore, his driveshaft will be .75" too long for the vlsd. you can probably get away with .75" but if you want a perfect fit, then you would need to get a driveshaft from an abs equipped 240 (which is .75" shorter).


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

I know that personally, other than the basic maitenence, I am saving up for a Kaaz LSD for my 240. HCI has a complete breakdown of the swap with pics, some of the stuff a monkey would be able to do, but some of it i thank HCI for covering.
Overboost.com has the Kaaz LSD in stock for around $900, and best of all it fits in the stock rear end, with no axle, or driveshaft modifications.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

slideurride said:


> the vlsd differential housing is .75" longer than an open differential housing. therefore, his driveshaft will be .75" too long for the vlsd. you can probably get away with .75" but if you want a perfect fit, then you would need to get a driveshaft from an abs equipped 240 (which is .75" shorter).


Have you actually measured the driveshafts?


----------



## slideurride (Apr 11, 2004)

no, i have not actually pulled out two driveshafts and compared them. but this is what people who do the lsd swap tell me, and i do not have a reason to doubt them. 
if you have measured the driveshafts of a 240 with a lsd and a 240 with a open diff, and then found that the driveshafts were the same length, let me know. but until then i have no reason to believe i am wrong.


----------



## 180slider (Jan 19, 2005)

i have a 1990 240sx non abs, but i've seen in TPR mag (issue 2 summer 2003) that they use the same drive shaft and beside wat about the axles too. thanks


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm just wondering. I have an 89 240 coupe with the sr20de swapped in. I have a bout an inch left on the driveshaft yoke that won't go into the transmission. Do you guys think I would need another driveshaft if i was going to get a lsd?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

slideurride said:


> no, i have not actually pulled out two driveshafts and compared them. but this is what people who do the lsd swap tell me, and i do not have a reason to doubt them.
> if you have measured the driveshafts of a 240 with a lsd and a 240 with a open diff, and then found that the driveshafts were the same length, let me know. but until then i have no reason to believe i am wrong.


Im not saying you are wrong, ive just never heard of this. Its possible that the US s13's are different to the JDM versions. Ill ask around and see what i can find out. It may be never mentioned because it s ok to use the same shaft.


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

It's the ABS sensor that makes the differential casing longer, thus the drive shaft shorter.


----------



## 2001team (Jun 15, 2004)

If you want a hotpipe, I think JGY Customs sells one, just look under 240SX, then intercoolers. You might try asking Jim Wolf Technologies, although I didn't see any intercooler pipes.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

just wondering would the drive shaft being a little bit longer really affect the performance of the car?


----------



## 180slider (Jan 19, 2005)

i bought that video on drifting.com wit the guy doing the SR20DET swap and he cut some kind of little boot piece (i'll check the video too here how much he cut) and the drive shaft when on with no problem. *Video (Shift 180)


----------

